# Online Resource for Coping with Infidelity



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Found this site and perused the content. Thought it would be a good resource for those either uncertain about, or painfully aware of a partner's cheating.

Truth About Deception

*If this has already been referenced elsewhere, please feel free to move.


----------

